# how to enter a trial



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I want to make sure I don't mess up being entered or miss any kind of etiquette or anything. It seems like all I have to do is send in the one form and a check? Only the last page needs to be filled out and sent in, right? And since she needs to be measured, I check that box and would I not circle the jump height? I am sure she's not over 22" so can I just circle the 20" jump height as well as checking the box? Do we need to show up early to be measured, it just says it needs to be done "prior to running"? Anything else I need or should know?
http://www.lyndatjarksagility.com/modules/agilitySec/files//premium/2128.pdf


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, just that last page, both sides.

You check the measuring box and circle the jump height you think you are going to be in so they can put you in the running order. If it ends up being different then you just notify the trial secretary and they will move you before your run.

And yes you just need to be measured prior to running. When that's done varies by trial...some will only measure first thing in the morning, some later in the day...sometimes the judge is the only VMO or there is no VMO in which case the judge has to be the one measuring...if that's the case then measuring is only done when she has free time. Other trials have multiple VMOs which make it easier. Best way is to just email the trial secretary to be sure.

With a two-ring trial I assume one of the rings will be starting with Novice, so you'll probably have to be there first thing, get measured, then run.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

O premium lists, so many of you have I filled out...

Show up early, if you can stand it maybe 15-20mins before runs are supposed to start so that the judge isn't busy setting up courses. Check in -- there is a tent or table where they will take attendance (for AAC agility they check your registration card as well) and usually give you your number, course maps, running order and such, and if they don't offer to measure your dog at this time, ask them when they measure new dogs. People at agility are usually friendly and helpful to newcomers, so don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

What venue is this? I ask because NADAC won't measure a dog if they're over a certain height. Kit was never measured because I put her in the 20+ category (where she belongs).


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

IIRC correctly, the trial premium linked is AKC so I assume that's the venue/trial being entered. In AKC you need at least one measurement regardless. If you go 24" jumps (>22" tall) you can waive your right to futher measurements. Otherwise you need at least two. And official measurements have to be by a VMO (some judges are VMOs some are not).

At a big trial like that,sometimes the check-in table is unmanned. You just find your name labels (pre-printed) but there should be someone around to ask about when/where to get measured. If no one looks official just ask a fellow competitor and they'll be happy to point you in the right direction


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

This is for AKC. Thank you all for your help, it's much appreciated!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Shaina said:


> IIRC correctly, the trial premium linked is AKC so I assume that's the venue/trial being entered.


Ah, I missed the link completely. I don't know anything about AKC agility.


----------

